# Remote start for 2011 vw cc



## ryanchance (Dec 15, 2010)

I just purchased a 2011 vw cc with smartkey. Does anyone know if, and where I could have a remote start only(no alarm,has factory alarm)installed? Thanks for your help!Tom P. Matteson ,Illinois


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't mean to threadjack but I'm wondering the same but for the Northern VA area. It's cold as shiet here and I'm missing my autostart and my trusted guy that has done my last three cars moved from the area.


----------



## ryanchance (Dec 15, 2010)

*Remote start*



xx4u2nvxx said:


> Don't mean to threadjack but I'm wondering the same but for the Northern VA area. It's cold as shiet here and I'm missing my autostart and my trusted guy that has done my last three cars moved from the area.


I hear ya xx4u2nvxx. Makes me wish I had kept my benz,but she was gettin old and too expensive to maintain. Its somewhwere around "0" hear and snow
& ice everywhere!!!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not so sure it possible with our cars, or maybe it is but just a lot of work and most people don't want to mess with electronics in newer cars. Never herd if there was an OEM solution.

Just to much can go wrong I'm guessing.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

milan187 said:


> I'm not so sure it possible with our cars, or maybe it is but just a lot of work and most people don't want to mess with electronics in newer cars. Never herd if there was an OEM solution.
> 
> Just to much can go wrong I'm guessing.


Sure it is, there are a couple guys on the board that have them. It's just a matter of finding a worthy installer. I trusted mine as he did many of my cars and my friends' cars but too bad he moved away.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Sure it is, there are a couple guys on the board that have them. It's just a matter of finding a worthy installer. I trusted mine as he did many of my cars and my friends' cars but too bad he moved away.


Also read a few horror stories after people have had them installed.
I agree unless I know someone is really good I would not let him touch my car.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

It can be done, and yes you have to find someone you trust to do the install!

The big issue I have is that because of the key/electronics, you 'lose.' a key. 

It stays in the ignition and you have to carry your other to lock/unlock the doors plus have the extra keyfob on your keychain for remote start.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Has anyone gotten a remote start yet?? I NEED ONE BAD!! Cannot take the cold anymore.


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

I spoke with a company out of Columbus called Pickups Plus. They told me that they can put a remote start in my CC but it would not work with my key fob. I would have an extra remote on my key chain that is only for starting the engine. I think they quoted me for around $600. 

That store has a lot of "douche know-it-alls", so I'm not sure if I trust them. I asked them about tinting my car and they said it was $350, I thought that was a bit high so I called back a week later and they said it would be $220. I asked them if the tint was ceramic and they told me they could use a ceramic tint but it would be $600. Like it said, I'm not sure if I trust them with my CC. 

I know that this thread is about remote starts but I needed to vent about the tint prices.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

These guys have excellent equipment and have the key fob "issue" resolved. Here is the link, of course mine is a 2009 so that is the link I provided. They have systems up to 2011.

http://ifar.ca/en/vehicles/volkswagen/cc/2009/


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

CGREGG said:


> I spoke with a company out of Columbus called Pickups Plus. They told me that they can put a remote start in my CC but it would not work with my key fob. I would have an extra remote on my key chain that is only for starting the engine. I think they quoted me for around $600.
> 
> That store has a lot of "douche know-it-alls", so I'm not sure if I trust them. I asked them about tinting my car and they said it was $350, I thought that was a bit high so I called back a week later and they said it would be $220. I asked them if the tint was ceramic and they told me they could use a ceramic tint but it would be $600. Like it said, I'm not sure if I trust them with my CC.
> 
> ...


Go to Quality Window tint to have the tint work done, they are the best in central Ohio! Can't help on the autostart.


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

bigmikeo said:


> Go to Quality Window tint to have the tint work done, they are the best in central Ohio! Can't help on the autostart.


I have heard good things about them. You're the first CC owner to recommend them though so obviously I value your opinion a little more.


----------



## AJToz21 (Oct 17, 2005)

I just did my remote start a few weeks ago. The newer VWs are VERY straight forward cars and aren't difficult at all. I did a Compustar 1 button on my 2009 auto CC and I'm loving it. I get almost a mile of range on this sucker!!! 

If your installer is saying you can't do it then don't trust them - they are misinformed and obviously not knowledgeable.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone else with a remote start?


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

I pushed my service manager to do a remote start and they denied. He said it's very easy to screw up the electrical on this car and they don't want to be held liable for such a thing. He also suggested against remote start. :banghead:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

built2prfctn said:


> Has anyone gotten a remote start yet?? I NEED ONE BAD!! Cannot take the cold anymore.


Move to Florida!! Loll....Nl remote start...or cold...

sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ☞☏ บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

Living in ND this was an abolute need coming from all my previous vehicles having this installed.

Had one installed a few months ago in my 2010 CC Lux. Most of the local places would not touch a VW stating it was difficult and didn't want to tackle. Found a dealer that did the install and he stated it was not as bad as he thought it would be although there were a few work arounds he had to perform. The igniton with a key fob caused some issues vs a standard key. Also had to do some work arounds with the brake over-ride due to the key fob and ignition sequence (since this car requires you to push the brake pedal prior to starting). Due to that I need to install 2nd key fob into the dash then manually disengage the auto-start and timer to allow the car to think I started it normal vs a remote start.

All in all it does what I wanted it to do....remote start, great range, ability to remove my 2nd key fob if I want to exit the car and leave it running if going into a store for a few minutes. Only thing they couldn't program was the seat warmers to turn on when auto started.

On a complete side note...this car is horrible for the engine temp to warm up. Coming from a Honda that car would heat up in minutes and even heat up while the car was idling. Read many forums about the CC 2.0T taking a long time to heat up in the cold and seems to only heat up when driving as idling does not really raise the temp. Called the dealer to confirm and to verify what all the blogs and forums stated...yup in cold weather these cars take a while to warm up.


Product installed: http://www.astrostart.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=4316


----------



## AJToz21 (Oct 17, 2005)

Sammzway said:


> I pushed my service manager to do a remote start and they denied. He said it's very easy to screw up the electrical on this car and they don't want to be held liable for such a thing. He also suggested against remote start. :banghead:


Your service manager is an idiot. There are a total of 6 wires to be connected in the car for a remote start.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

AJToz21 said:


> Your service manager is an idiot. There are a total of 6 wires to be connected in the car for a remote start.


I figured he was but didn't want to say anything. Most service guys are


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> Move to Florida!! Loll....Nl remote start...or cold...
> 
> sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ☞☏ บsiทg Taptalk!!


Even more reason to have remote start in FL to cool your car off in the summer.

I so want remote start in my CC, my last two cars had them. I'm still in search for a "reputable" installer in my area. I did find one but they wanted $1500. WTF! :banghead:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

wait....remote start can also remotely turn on heater or air conditioner in car? :what:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Epence said:


> wait....remote start can also remotely turn on heater or air conditioner in car? :what:


:facepalm:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Epence said:


> wait....remote start can also remotely turn on heater or air conditioner in car? :what:


Assume you are kidding :screwy:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Epence said:


> wait....remote start can also remotely turn on heater or air conditioner in car? :what:


Yes, it can also adjust volume of your music according to the surrounding. For example, remote start will scan the area and look for hot chicks, if it detects any it will automatically play RnB music loudly until the chick follows the music into the passenger side seat.


----------



## AJToz21 (Oct 17, 2005)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Even more reason to have remote start in FL to cool your car off in the summer.
> 
> I so want remote start in my CC, my last two cars had them. I'm still in search for a "reputable" installer in my area. I did find one but they wanted $1500. WTF! :banghead:


Where you located?


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention in my previous post. I paid $535 for product and labor.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

AJToz21 said:


> Where you located?


Northern VA


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Epence said:


> :laugh:


:what:


----------



## AJToz21 (Oct 17, 2005)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Northern VA


Not sure how far Westminster, MD is from you but I have a client there that's I'd highly recommend that can do the install for you.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> Yes, it can also adjust volume of your music according to the surrounding. For example, remote start will scan the area and look for hot chicks, if it detects any it will automatically play RnB music loudly until the chick follows the music into the passenger side seat.


ROFLMAO

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd love for you to elaborate on the total of 6 wires you need to cut into to make this work. What starter did you use? What wires do we need to cut? Is it a DIY project? I am getting quotes from $600 to $1000 around central MA...


----------



## georgy (Nov 14, 2010)

I just installed one on my mom`s car. Total cost with the XpressKit DB-ALL is about $60 and it uses the OEM remote to start the car:
http://www.xpresskit.com/DocumentDownload.aspx?documentid=9055&productid=553&firmwareid=5318

Look at installation type 2B...to get an idea of what`s involved, have a look at this DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5982217-Remote-Start-DIY

It's no harder or easier than to install that it is in any other make. If you are somewhat a DIY type of guy, you should be able to tackle this.

LOL @ shops "not wanting to touch VWs because of electronics." How do these people survive?


----------

